# Studio color



## TheTraveler (Sep 14, 2012)

Im building a studio could some one help me decide what color should I use for the walls and ceiling .
And what mat'l to use for the flooring?

Sent using PhotoForum


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 14, 2012)

Dave Cross has a studio in Tampa, this is the one most of the Scott Kelby photoshop training videos were made in.

It has "multiple" studio's in a huge room.....    but you can get some ideas from it. Its a blast to move from one to the next in there!

tampa photo studio rental


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

Light gray works *very* well. Do NOT listen to id'jots who'll say "black". Uh....NO...  Cincrete flooring is very serviceable. Hard, but very durable. Wood is okay too.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2012)

+2 for a neutral gray on the walls. I like a flat (no gloss) white studio ceiling for occasionally bouncing light.


----------

